# County Line Acres - 2019 Boer Kids



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! I haven't been on this site for a few years, and I thought I would share some pictures of our boer kids so far in 2019 - all are ABGA fullbloods. We have had a total of 8 does and 7 bucks. We've gotten a lot of different colors! We still have 8 boer does left to kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back, So cute.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Very adorable!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! It’s always exciting to see the kids improve each year. (dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I so agree.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wowza!!


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

I am in love with the dappled boers. They are the cutest things ever and the little red one.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOOO I want spots SOOO bad!!!


----------

